# beardy help



## modest_86 (May 29, 2010)

hey guys 

i jus gotta 11month old deardy yesterday off a mate (a mate that didnt want him anymore) its the coolest thing but wen ever i try 2 handle it it goes crazy .. . . . . . . any1 have an tips on how 2 calm him down ?? or u think maybe its coz he's stressed due to new surrounding etc 

any help wud b great 

cheers guys

ps 
sorry about the sooooo typically newbie question :blush:


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

i've just got a 3 year old beardie off a friend...who again didn't look after him. and he goes a bit crazy getting him out...had him a couple of weeks. when skittles is in the tank i usually stroke the top of his head, he likes that and he seems more relaxed.
but getting him out is tricky, he doesn't bite. but i know ya have to be persistant with gettinghim out...in time he'll start to calm down, skittles is still goes a bit nuts when he's out, but he'll relax on ya arm for a bit now.
when ya pick him up try and scoop him up under his belly and keep his legs secure, cos they don't like having their backlegs dangling down.
but i'm in the same boat too really...keep givinghim lots of love and attention. and even though he might go nuts try and get him out regulary....it'll take patience but he'll calm down eventually. thankfully they do actually like being handled 
good luck


----------



## modest_86 (May 29, 2010)

hey

thanks 4 the tips  ill let you know


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

How often to beaded dragons shed?


----------



## Ozzy1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

hi there :welcome: to the forums
and welcome to a addictive hobby :lol2:
the dragon would be stressed down to moving into a new surrounding
dont panic leave the dragon to settle in for a couple of weeks. and then try and hand feed your dragon for a bit to get used to your scent however some beardie owners seem to find that putting an item of clothing into the dragons viv can help so this can be worth a try 

for the shed question bearded dragons shed everytime they grow 
however juveniles shed more often than adults so its usually round about once a month they shed if you have any further question dont hesitate to give us a yell 

apart from that good luck with your new beardies 

dan & vik


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

hows the handling going ??? skittles is starting to make progress. got to hold him yesterday and today and today he seemed a bit more better . still got a long way to go though


----------



## Apples (Jun 5, 2010)

hi, I had a simular question on here not that long ago and was advised to persist and pick him up few time a day. although i'm still very nervous when he flies around and opens his mouth at me, I do feel much more confident and think I maybe breaking him down! hoping he will learn to like me very soon.
My beardie is 17 wks old and I had him (poss her) for 9 weeks.
I only just started picking him up as before I was just stroking him and hoping he would learn to like me.

Good luck and be persistant :2thumb:


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

it's harder when they're oldermines 3 and not used to being handled but he's not aggressive...just scared.
when ya get them they're fine...it's just picking them up thats easyer said than done. but yeah persistance pays off. got to hold skittles today and yesterday and he likes it...he's just stubborn,lol


----------



## Apples (Jun 5, 2010)

HanRed said:


> it's harder when they're oldermines 3 and not used to being handled but he's not aggressive...just scared.
> when ya get them they're fine...it's just picking them up thats easyer said than done. but yeah persistance pays off. got to hold skittles today and yesterday and he likes it...he's just stubborn,lol


most definately. I was lucky with my older one he was very tame but he was ill. Unfortunately I lost him in February. Now I have Tazzie, very lively and bright. He lets me stroke him fine, just the catching him is the problem. Congratulations on holding skittles, it feels good to be getting that bit closer to them feeling confident. Hope it keeps going well for you :2thumb:


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

good luck with your new one too . sorry about your older one :-(. ya fall in love with them so quickly.
it's easy when they're in a really good position and your kinda quick. when i get skittles i try and keep his back legs supported and tummy area....but ya kinda pick up techniques as ya go along.
spend lots of time with him...he's still young 
apparently hand feeding them is a good way of geting them used to ya.....like crickets. tried hand feeding mine veg, but he didn't look impressed,lol.
good luck again 
how long ya had him for ??


----------



## Apples (Jun 5, 2010)

I've had Tazzie for 9 weeks now. I do hand feed him veggie and considering he is still a baby he is really good for eating his greens. 
The problem with hand feeding his locust is I am petrified of the damn things!! stupid I know, but its got worse since having beardie's and you'd have thought it would get better :lol2:

Tbh I'm even considering hynotherapy to help me handle the live food!


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

they are creepy. i like watching the crickets get eaten...somehow really cute . skittles isn't great at eating his veg...but he likes grapes and tomotoes and rocket. gave him some parsely to try.
his last owner just fed him brocolli...poor guy.
i used to hate feeding ziggy, but ya get used to it and i don't mind defrosting her mice now. atm she only eats about once a week...during winter it's even less.
crickets have a funny smell to them aswell


----------



## Apples (Jun 5, 2010)

oh yeah, I love watching Tazzie eating. He is so good with his food, crickets, locust, wax worms (as an occasional treat) and fruit/veggie.

I never tried tomatoes with Tazzie, I always thought you couldnt feed them?


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

they can eat tomatoes. obviously not all the time...but there's not much stuff they can eat all the time. i change his food around so he doesn't eat too much of one type


----------



## Kat and Billy (Feb 16, 2010)

Our little guy was the same when we got him, so timid and ran away from you so fast, but we got him when he was 8 weeks old. We perservered and took him out once a day normally around feeding time so he could associate us with something good. Now he's 5 months old and I'm convinced he's gets all moody if we don't take him out for a bit to explore.

As for food etc, he gets his crix and locusts as usual and he loves rocket, green peppers and butternut squash. We've tried him with carrot but he just doesn't seem to go for it, but recently he's had apple and loves it. Like HanRed said above....we also rotate his food so he's not getting the same thing everyday

Kat


----------



## Kat and Billy (Feb 16, 2010)

Apples said:


> The problem with hand feeding his locust is I am petrified of the damn things!!


I was the same, kinda still am a bit freaked out by them esp as they can jump so much, but I use tweezers, sounds silly but it's helped me handle them, I normally put the box with the locusts and just lift the corner of the box, stick the tweezers in and grab them. But now our beardie has caught on to this and before I get the chance he's got his head in the box eating like it's some sort of buffet :lol2:


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

stick them in the fridge for about half an hour...they go into a deep sleep and are way less scary


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

mine loves rocket too.
and peppers, he likes tomatoes amd grapes.
i've tried him on butternut squash but he didn't go for it,lol.


----------



## Kat and Billy (Feb 16, 2010)

HanRed said:


> stick them in the fridge for about half an hour...they go into a deep sleep and are way less scary


Such a good idea, thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Apples (Jun 5, 2010)

Kat and Billy said:


> I was the same, kinda still am a bit freaked out by them esp as they can jump so much, but I use tweezers, sounds silly but it's helped me handle them, I normally put the box with the locusts and just lift the corner of the box, stick the tweezers in and grab them.


I have got those extra long tweezers but they still freak me out :lol2:
I used to open the corner and shake some in but now I just give him the whole box as he gets through them so bloody quick!!


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

there was a monster cricket at the end of the tub...freaked me out. skittles loved it though.
stick them in the fridge....really works and they're not as scary


----------



## Apples (Jun 5, 2010)

HanRed said:


> there was a monster cricket at the end of the tub...freaked me out. skittles loved it though.
> stick them in the fridge....really works and they're not as scary


I am definately going to use the fridge method before feeding from now on, really does calm them down, so therefore calms my nerves down too : victory:


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

yeah...i gave it a try...really works. but it's hard to tell if they're actually alive,lol. but they're way easyer to deal with.


----------

